# Crinone Gel - no discharge (TMI!!)



## Loop

Hi

I'm 11dp2dt and have been using crinone since the transfer.  This is all a bit TMI.. to begin with I noticed that there was no residue coming out so I assumed it all just disolved internally. I now realise there should be a discharge of the residue and what I've got is actually a major backlog..

Anyway - I'm not too worried about it and am sure it will all sort itself out but is this normal? Will it be effecting 'uptake' of progesterone? 
I will mention to clinic but would be interested to know what other user's crinone experience is. I've always used cyclogest before but this is a different clinic, so different drugs x


----------



## sammij

Hi loop

i used Crinone for the first time with my last treatment and was told by the nurses after each 'insertion' - to walk about for 5 mins otherwise it does leak out!!

the nurse said too many ladies experiance leakage and the best thing is to walk about (gently!) to disperse it all!!

apparently - if you do get a lot of ''cottage cheese (TMI) leakage -then its not done its job properly.


----------



## michelleag

hi ya loop,
i am on the crinone gel and have had some cramping and brown spotting i am 9 weeks pregnant now,
and im still getting the cottage cheese discharge my clinic says its all normal and nothing to worry about.
sometimes there is no discharge for a week or more then i get the cottage cheese thing...TMI
any way try not to worry, hope you get a BFP what date you testing?? best of luck


----------



## Loop

Michelle - congrats!

I'm afraid it was a bfn for me (OTD is tomorrow but AF already here).  I really hated the crinone it all seemed to get stuck and then huuuge lumps would come out (not cottage cheese I mean large dollops - SORRY that's far TMI).  I fear I'm going to end up on PIO next time  
x


----------



## michelleag

ah loop, 
so sorry to hear that. its so hard 
why cant life be simple.... 
be kind to yourself mrs its a heartbreaking time for you. 
i read a great book all about positive thinking its called 'the secret' by rhonda byrne and it really helped me.
hope you feel bit better soon


----------



## Loop

thansk michelle, that's kind of you.

I'm going to try immunes next as I'm convinced there's something stopping the tx working as everything goes so well until after et... fingers crossed next times the lucky one 
X


----------



## sammij

oh loop - so sorry to hear.

this journey is so hard isn't is?

take some time hun
xx


----------



## michelleag

hi loop
i think you right to get the tests done , 
if ther is a problem they will be able to get it sorted out for you then. 
and they will then know the full story of whats going on..
keep the chin up... and stay positivexxx


----------

